# Thanksgiving Turkey - Electric Roaster? Is it an option?



## iankh (Oct 28, 2009)

Im new here and discovered these forums and am hoping I can get some advice.

I like everyone else am hard pressed for oven space. I have started to investigate electric roasters, such as the Nesco Roaster.

I was thinking about putting in my regular oven for the first 30 or 40 minutes at 400, which is exactly what my recipe calls for, but then transfer it to the preheated electric roaster, for the the remaining time. That would certainly reduce stress and free up the oven. 

Has anyone had any experience with electric roasters? I've been looking at the Nesco.

I'm looking for some input as to whether it might be worth a try. 

I will be making a 16 lbs organic free-range turkey.


----------



## bevz (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome to DC!!!
In the roaster is the perfect way to "bake" your turkey, and you don't even need to put it in the oven first, just thaw it and put it in the roaster, I'm just guessing here but it should be in there at least 3 hours at 350* maybe longer


----------



## iankh (Oct 28, 2009)

bevz said:


> Welcome to DC!!!
> In the roaster is the perfect way to "bake" your turkey, and you don't even need to put it in the oven first, just thaw it and put it in the roaster, I'm just guessing here but it should be in there at least 3 hours at 350* maybe longer



Thank you so much for responding to my posting.

Does a turkey brown in an electric roaster?


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 29, 2009)

My only experience with cooking large cuts of meat in a roaster instead of an oven was a prime rib that my sister cooked.  It did not develop a nice crust/browning like one gets in an oven. I reserve my oven for the turkey, and think of other ways to do the side dishes, top of stove, slow-cooker, microwave...


----------



## Katie H (Oct 29, 2009)

You could cook your turkey as you have outlined, but I'd save the oven for the turkey and cook some of your sides in the roaster.

I have successfully cooked extra stuffing/dressing, baked sweet potato casserole, green bean casserole, as well as heating up my rolls in the roaster...all at the same time.

I put the veggies/casseroles on the bottom and separate the remainder of my dishes with a wire rack and add the rolls (loosely wrapped in foil) the last 25 or so minutes.

Everything worked perfectly and what I couldn't do in either the roaster or traditional oven, I cooked in my microwave.  It was one of the easiest Thanksgiving dinners I've ever prepared.


----------



## Alix (Oct 29, 2009)

One Thanksgiving my oven blew up just as I put the turkey in. 

So, I put the turkey in the roaster with the potatoes and stuffing. I did the green bean casserole in the microwave and thankfully I'd already baked all the desserts. 

I got rave reviews that year. It will be fine. Give it a go, and have fun experimenting.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 29, 2009)

iankh said:


> Does a turkey brown in an electric roaster?



No. It works just like using one of those old enameled turkey roasters with a lid in the oven - the turkey will not brown up with the lid on because, as bevz has already noted, it's not really "roasting" - it's baking or steaming.

On the up side - they work great! 

But, if your objective is a golden crispy crust on the turkey you will have to use the oven for the bird and use the roaster for some of the side dishes.


----------



## Silversage (Oct 29, 2009)

My grandmother used a roaster for the turkey for as long as I can remember (we're talking early 1950's here).  When she died, I inherited her roaster.  I've used it since the early 1990's.  I've had the power cord replaced, but nothing else.

It's always made a beautiful turkey.  The only thing she did (and I still do) is she covered the little glass window with foil.  I think she did it so it would brown on top.


----------



## homecook (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd have to disagree with some of you. I've got a Rival Top Browning Roaster Oven. It's 18 qt. I can roast up to a 22 lb. turkey in mine. (I don't know if Nesco has a top browning roaster.) I make chickens and turkeys in it all the time. It works just like the oven and does brown it very nicely. You can still get the nice crispy crust on your turkey if you have the top browner. You wouldn't know the difference being roasted in the oven or the roaster oven. I've had mine over 5 years and have used it every Thanksgiving and Christmas for my turkeys.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 30, 2009)

go ahead and disagree, I was talking about a roaster that did not have a browning device and the prime rib came out less than desirable, and it did not have a nice, brown crust, just speaking from my experience.  I believe a top browning element would make a big difference.


----------



## apple*tart (Oct 30, 2009)

One option would be to free up your oven so you can use it solely for your turkey.  I've only done thanksgiving once, but when I did, I had a similar dilemma.  I solved it by making my stuffing and mashed potatoes in slow cookers, my gravy in advance, and cooking my veggies on the stovetop.  Breads and desserts were baked before-hand.

Everything was absolutely delicious.  The changes I made to the stuffing were to omit the mushrooms and eggs, and to use fresh herbs - 3 tsp fresh sage (chopped) and 2 tsp fresh thyme leaves.  To the gravy I used fresh thyme (1/2 tsp).  I didn't change anything in the mashed potatoes, but when I make them again, I'll look for an alternative to bullion, just on personal preference.

The best part was that when my guests arrived, the only thing I had to worry about was some veggies cooking on the stove and my gravy re-heating.  Nothing labor intensive; I could just wander into the kitchen, give things a stir, and then get back to my guests.  All of the food "held" really well too, so I wasn't up reheating things when people wanted seconds.


----------

